# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی و بلعکس در اکسل

## met_ebadi

من هر چی گشتم نتوانستم پیدا کنم ولی یادمه چند سال پیش تابعی وجود داشت که در اکسل تاریخ میلادی را به شمسی تبدیل کنه در صورت امکان فایل اکسل را برایم ارسال نمائید.
خیلی خیلی نیاز دارم

----------


## محمد رضا یوسفی

ببین دوست عزیز برای این کار باید امکانات فارسی مربوط به آفیس را روی سیستم عاملتان نصب کنید .
من هم تازه سی دی امکانات فارسی آفیس 2003 را پیدا کرده ام اگه جواب گرفتم حتماً بهت میگم.
چند سال پیش هم احتمالا فارسی ساز پارسا رو روی ویندوز 98 نصب کرده بودی چون اون هم چند تا امکان فارسی از جمله تاریخ رو به excel اضافه میکرد.

----------


## met_ebadi

من میخواهم با استفاده از امکانات ماکرو اینکار را بکنم

----------


## met_ebadi

یکی مشکل منو حل کنه ؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ماکروهای اکسس تاجایی که من یادم به زبان ویژوال بیسیک است. برای اینکار هم میشه کاری کرد. من یک تابع برای فاکس پرو نوشتم. اگر تا آخر هفته دیگه صبر کنید اون را به بیسیک تبدیل میکنم. گرچه بیسیک اون را هم در سایتی دیده ام اما من با تابع نوشتم نه با پروسیجر.

اگر هم خواستید خودتون سر دربیارید یه سایت هست:

http://www.projectpluto.com/calendar.htm


http://www.projectpluto.com/calendar.htm

http://personal.ecu.edu/mccartyr/calendar-reform.html

http://www.tondering.dk/claus/calendar.html


http://www.tondering.dk/claus/cal/calendar27.htm

اینها برید سر بزنید حتما جواب میگیرید.

این پست شما را من از بخش ویندوز تعقیب کردم.

----------


## Parham.D

دوست عزیز با VBA برای Excel کد نویسی کن ( تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی) و ازش یک Function در بیار. مثل تابع Today. و در نهایت به صورت Add in ثبتش کن. اگر خواستی ب این آدرس خبر بده: parham_mg@yahoo.com

----------


## farzinfar

اينجا رو ببينيد:
http://www.ghafari3.com/%D8%AA%D8%A7...9%D8%B3%D9%84/

http://macrosaz.wordpress.com/2008/0...i2miladi_macr/

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> اينجا رو ببينيد:
> http://www.ghafari3.com/%D8%AA%D8%A7...9%D8%B3%D9%84/
> 
> http://macrosaz.wordpress.com/2008/0...i2miladi_macr/


 سلام عليکم
*به تاريخ ايجاد تاپيک دقت کنيد.*
آخرين پست اين تاپيک در یک شنبه 16 دی 1386 21:43 عصر ايجاد شده و خود تاپيک در جمعه 14 بهمن 1384 12:39 عصر ايجاد شده است.موفق باشيد

----------


## soal_was

سلام

من یک افزونه(Add-in)  تبدیل تاریخ 4000 ساله جهت استفاده در اکسل نوشتم که از کتابخانه قدرتمند برنامه تبدیل تاریخ 4000 ساله که بنده طراحی کردم، بهره می گیرد. این افزونه به سادگی نصب می شود و راهنمای کامل استفاده از ان به همراه دانلود قرار دادم. لیست توابع تبدیل تاریخ این افزونه همانند توابع عادی اکسل قابل دسترسی می باشد و استفاده از ان ساده می باشد.

*از جمله ویژگیهای مفید این افزونه تبدیل عدد به حروف فارسی می باشد.*

 جهت دانلود می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید

*افزونه تبدیل تاریخ 4000 ساله در اکسل*

----------


## mostafa110

سلام

من یک افزونه(Add-in) تبدیل تاریخ 4000 ساله جهت استفاده در اکسل نوشتم که از کتابخانه قدرتمند برنامه تبدیل تاریخ 4000 ساله که بنده طراحی کردم، بهره می گیرد. این افزونه به سادگی نصب می شود و راهنمای کامل استفاده از ان به همراه دانلود قرار دادم. لیست توابع تبدیل تاریخ این افزونه همانند توابع عادی اکسل قابل دسترسی می باشد و استفاده از ان ساده می باشد.
*از جمله ویژگیهای مفید این افزونه تبدیل عدد به حروف فارسی می باشد.

جهت دانلود می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید

افزونه تبدیل تاریخ برای اکسل*

----------

